# how to attach crib to bed



## qpaulina42

hi
we bed share but I want to get a crib and attach it to our bed for co-sleeping. is it generally easy to get the mattress level to be the same or how would I make it work? any crib recommendations?


----------



## Kaites

We've got a Cosatto drop side crib (no longer sold in Canada though- not too sure what the US's policy on drop sides are now) with the drop side removed, casters removed and our mattress on the floor and it works out that it is a near perfect match. Our mattress is one of those crazy deep ones though (something like 17"). You could play around with the height of the crib mattress by adding stuff under the mattress to bring it up higher if you needed and you'd probably be fine for stability. hth :flower:


----------



## qpaulina42

may I ask how you breastfeed at night? just from one boob? right now I move around her from feeding to feeding


----------



## Kaites

I actually sometimes end up in the crib- good thing it's sturdy! Usually when I put her down, depending on the side that she wants/finishes on, Emma ends up smack in the middle of where I'd like to sleep later- sometimes by the time I go to bed, she's moved but often I end up halfway into the crib until she wakes sometime in the middle of the night for boob and that's when I'll feed her from my right side and shift her into the crib.


----------



## lovealittle1

We haven't done it yet but here is a great article!

https://webs.dudamobile.com/site/we...adf3c06c14dab5549d1094&fb_sig_network=fw#0132


----------



## Rachel_C

I took the side off our old drop side cot and squashed it between the bed and the wall. To get it the right height, I had to drill 4 new holes as the options on it already weren't quite right. It depends on the construction of the cot as to how easy it would be for you. Then I put the new mattress flush with ours and filled the gap at the other side with a piece I cut off the old mattress (from when my toddler used the cot) but I know others use things like rolled up towels. 

I BF from both sides without moving; I just roll a bit further onto my front.


----------

